# Duck Pic



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Pintail


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome picture


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Great photo!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic, Congrats!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shot!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet


----------

